

Virus breakthrough raises hope over ending common cold - darshan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11673034

======
rarrrrrr
PSA: You can avoid seasonal winter flu just by keeping your vitamin D levels
up (which your body makes in response to direct sunlight.)

[http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=vitamin+d+seasonal+flu&#...</a>

------
pama
Does anyone have the link to the actual paper?

~~~
Anon84
<http://www.pnas.org/cgi/doi/10.1073/pnas.1014074107>

